# Forum Status today



## Rob Fisher (17/2/22)

The forum will experience some slowdowns and occasional outages today! The technical boys are upgrading the software to the latest version!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (17/2/22)

Good luck team, hope the upgrade goes smoothly and no teething issues! Upgrades are always stressful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (17/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rivera (17/2/22)

Aha! I was wondering what was happening. Hope all goes well guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (17/2/22)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to the team for their maintenance today and keeping the lights on here for us ecigssa addicts  you guys are legends and deserve to be commended! Thank you from all the ecigssa members!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/22)

Upgrade still in progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/22)

We are up and running but a lot of changes and upgrades will still be happing. Please be patient with the technical boys!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/22)

I'm liking the new look!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/22)

So far so good @Rob Fisher The new look is looking good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne (18/2/22)

Congratulations on the upgrade .... now for the smilies/emoticons

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/22)

I got some.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (18/2/22)

Looking good! A change is as good as...

...an update!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (18/2/22)

Uhmmm... am I the only one that hates it??? Very difficult to navigate compared to the old look

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 15


----------



## Rivera (18/2/22)

Looking FAB guys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (18/2/22)

so for instance the Classifieds, for sale, wanted and trades will no longer all be in one feed ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/22)

Its a more modern layout. If you look at other forums they are a similar "Layout" The more I play around the more I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/2/22)

the smileys and emoticons are still there, just click on the smiley up top when you add a new post, it comes in a dropdown to select. To add a reaction to the post just hover over the thumbs-up on the bottom of a post, the rest pops up to select. Gonna take some time to adjust and I am sure it will still be fine tuned. Good thing we know vape gear does not get shipped from China in a day... will check in later again to see what is plotting. A lot of redundant info has been removed from the screen, which is a good thing. Clutter just takes up space for something useful rather. Glad to see that ECIGSSA and all of you are still here though, we got this far, we'll make it through this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/22)

I liked being able to jump to the latest posts in the different forums through that box on the top (especially the classifieds and the off topic parts). This new one will take some getting used to. It's not that I hate this new theme, but currently I prefer the old one.

Please tell me there will be a dark theme this time round.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (18/2/22)

Preferred the old but no doubt will prefer this in time!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Adephi (18/2/22)

Chris du Toit said:


> Uhmmm... am I the only one that hates it??? Very difficult to navigate compared to the old look



I'm with you. Going to take some time to get use to.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> I liked being able to jump to the latest posts in the different forums through that box on the top (especially the classifieds and the off topic parts). This new one will take some getting used to. It's not that I hate this new theme, but currently I prefer the old one.
> 
> Please tell me there will be a dark theme this time round.



Agree with you on that one, A dark theme will look nice but I have had a look around and don't see an option for it in my account preferences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Agree with you on that one, A dark theme will look nice but I have had a look around and don't see an option for it in my account preferences.


Yeah, also looked around and didn't see any option for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/22)

It's a bit confusing though... What's the difference between "hottest" and "most seen" threads? Why so few threads on the upper "stats" window?
I'm kind of missing that old window already with shortcuts to the most relevant sub forums

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/22)

Wouldn't Hottest be the one with the most replies?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/22)

YAY! I see the navigation window I so love returned! Thank you guys.

Now if you could add that dark theme ....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (18/2/22)

I understand its a bit of a shock to some of you.

Unfortunately the previous Posts feed extensions had no update to the latest software. So we have had to make do with this one. 

Please note these updates are critical as the software for the forum was not updated since 2018. There is massive security risks and performance issues that happen when software is not upgraded. 

Any suggestions please be sure to leave them here and I will gladly take a look.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/2/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> YAY! I see the navigation window I so love returned! Thank you guys.
> 
> Now if you could add that dark theme ....


I will be sure to add a dark theme next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> I understand its a bit of a shock to some of you.
> 
> Unfortunately the previous Posts feed extensions had no update to the latest software. So we have had to make do with this one.
> 
> ...


Understood @Gizmo and thanks for all the work you're putting in. 

I'll still suggest a dark theme

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> I will be sure to add a dark theme next week!


Awesome news! Thank you Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> I understand its a bit of a shock to some of you.
> 
> Unfortunately the previous Posts feed extensions had no update to the latest software. So we have had to make do with this one.
> 
> ...



Sir, please move the Like and Dislike buttons apart

I'm sure to gooi a few dislikes with my fat fingers

thank you in advance

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mollie (18/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm liking the new look!


Me also
Just need to concentrate a bit more now lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YzeOne (18/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> the smileys and emoticons are still there, just click on the smiley up top when you add a new post, it comes in a dropdown to select. To add a reaction to the post just hover over the thumbs-up on the bottom of a post, the rest pops up to select. Gonna take some time to adjust and I am sure it will still be fine tuned. Good thing we know vape gear does not get shipped from China in a day... will check in later again to see what is plotting. A lot of redundant info has been removed from the screen, which is a good thing. Clutter just takes up space for something useful rather. Glad to see that ECIGSSA and all of you are still here though, we got this far, we'll make it through this.


Yup, I know - I actually used one. My point was modernising/updating them. Everytime I see them I can hear a US Robotics 33.3k modem doing it's dial-in tune.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/22)

YzeOne said:


> Yup, I know - I actually used one. My point was modernising/updating them. Everytime I see them I can hear a US Robotics 33.3k modern does it's dial-in tune.



USRobotics for the win! Here is my USRobitcs Courier bank of modems when I was an ISP!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/2/22)

Well, I'll be honest. I HATE it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/2/22)

Love the changes. Looking forward to the dark mode, my only request for my most visited site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera (18/2/22)

Can’t wait for the dark theme!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne (18/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> USRobotics for the win! Here is my USRobitcs Courier bank of modems when I was an ISP!
> View attachment 250593


Ahhh.. I remember them well. Also remember coming with my then CEO to meet with you at your home.
I was working for a niche London-based bank that just landed in the country. 
Also later met with Wayne Ovenstone up in PMB who had an equally impressive setup at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> I will be sure to add a dark theme next week!


That's the only thing I'd like, else I feel like this look is more inline with a modern interface,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YzeOne (18/2/22)

Imagine if this site could be ported to a standard-alone Android & IOS app.... (Please don't say "like Tapatalk")
About 5 years ago I was a member of a Linux forum run out of Estonia that had a similar app - it was awesome.
They just disappeared COMPLETELY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/2/22)

Im in two minds about the change probably due to me being a bit OCD, so its expected. But yes it looks nice. Im sure the more i use it the more i will like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera (18/2/22)

How do I stop email notifications? I've clicked off notifications in my preferences yet still getting emails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> I understand its a bit of a shock to some of you.
> 
> Unfortunately the previous Posts feed extensions had no update to the latest software. So we have had to make do with this one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the hard work, coming from IT I understand the security risks associated with not updating to the latest CU's and SP's. Great job guys and we will all be fully familiarised in no time with the amount of hours we spend here haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> Any suggestions please be sure to leave them here and I will gladly take a look.


Boobs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/22)

Rivera said:


> How do I stop email notifications? I've clicked off notifications in my preferences yet still getting emails


click on your avatar in the right upper corner then on preferences


----------



## Raindance (18/2/22)

WTF! @Rob Fisher HELP! They not only moved my cheese, I think government stole it!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (18/2/22)

Not sure if it is still being updated, but youtube videos are not being shown.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)

Ummm this is so weird It feels like I just joined a new forum.This new fresh look is messing with my head.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/2/22)

Is the Tapatalk integration no more?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummm this is so weird It feels like I just joined a new forum.This new fresh look is messing with my head.


Yeah, I can even figure out how to get to the old "off topic" "classifieds" "recent" and the general list. I hate change in general, but this is just weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (18/2/22)

Seems the classifications of posts is a little broken, if I click on classifieds I'm seeing other unrelated things there but perhaps we have to start fresh from here and things will align again over time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/2/22)

Also not a fan, but it is what it is I suppose.... We'll get used to it sooner or later

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/22)

Not a fan of change and this just weird but it is what it is. 

How do we see more threads like on the version where we could choose 20/30/40/50 threads to see?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne (18/2/22)

I must say this new version works brilliantly in a browser on my phone. I don’t need that awful Tapatalk anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (18/2/22)

I personally don't mind the update. Understandably the update was necessary due to the security risks involved with outdated software. Thanks for all the hard work @Gizmo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rivera (18/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> click on your avatar in the right upper corner then on preferences



Thanks Grand Guru! I turned off those settings but was still getting emails. Unsubscribed from the email link and all good now

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/22)

YzeOne said:


> Ahhh.. I remember them well. Also remember coming with my then CEO to meet with you at your home.
> I was working for a niche London-based bank that just landed in the country.
> Also later met with Wayne Ovenstone up in PMB who had an equally impressive setup at the time



Oh WOW call back the past!


----------



## Raindance (18/2/22)

Nee, fok change, hierdie is sommer net plain kak! There I said it. You were all thinking it. Please put my cheese back where I left it. 

Thank you, 

Best regards.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

I would prefer it if the unread posts on the main screen were highlighted more. On my phone browser I only see a slight variation of grey and white?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/22)

We just need time to get used to it, that's all. Change is never easy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/22)

Well, one thing is for sure! The speed improvement with the forum is huge! Good one @Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)

All Human Beings are hardwired to resist change. Part of our brains, (_the amygdala_), interpret change as a threat and release neuro hormones to trigger fear, (_fight or flight_) ... Your body is perversely protecting you from change ... the very thing required for your progression! 

We've even defined a formula for it; *D x V x F > R
Dissatisfaction x Vision x First Concrete Steps > Resistance*

In other words, if you're resisting change, you are choosing to to accept the loss of old and familiar as greater than the power of new and gains ... and once you accept that it's a CHOICE, and that you have to power to change the negative viewpoint you hold, then you can step out of fear and into excitement and begin enjoying all the new benefits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (19/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All Human Beings are hardwired to resist change. Part of our brains, (_the amygdala_), interpret change as a threat and release neuro hormones to trigger fear, (_fight or flight_) ... Your body is perversely protecting you from change ... the very thing required for your progression!
> 
> We've even defined a formula for it; *D x V x F > R
> Dissatisfaction x Vision x First Concrete Steps > Resistance*
> ...


Me: *trying to punch forum *
I guess I can't fight it


Just a joke I don't mind the new layout I think it looks quite modern and different from the other forums

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (19/2/22)

Thankfully i don't use the forum much anymore because this new format would have frustrated the living shyte out of me. Looks like a Grade8 webdesign project. Navigation is worse, layout has gone backward, hard earned medals stripped ,xp/status level has been nerfed by half and the classifieds section is confusing.
I don't resist change but definitely reverse evolution. 
I do like the improvement in speed and the formatting bar above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)

I'll jus' park this here, as it's relevant here and to smokers moving to vaping  ...
The 6 Stages of Behavior Change ... The Transtheoretical or Stages of Change Model​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/22)

Just for those snivelling about the looks... this is just step one... new software and security systems along with massive speed improvement. The beautifying of the site and addition of other features is on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/22)

Now *this* is a huge improvement:

I've just been to the News & Media sub-forum to submit a new post. I had to type in the heading of my post and underneath that I saw tthis:




Brilliant!! I'm sure this will help to prevent duplicate posts.

I wanted to check if it works and indeed it does! After posting a thread, I again typed in the heading as if I were going to submit a new post, and my previous post appeared in the list:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

Getting more used to it. Just want to see more posts on the main screen, or have an option to select an amount and have better differentiation between read and unread.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (19/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for those snivelling about the looks... this is just step one... new software and security systems along with massive speed improvement. The beautifying of the site and addition of other features is on the way!
> View attachment 250639

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/22)

KZOR said:


> Thankfully i don't use the forum much anymore because this new format would have frustrated the living shyte out of me. Looks like a Grade8 webdesign project. Navigation is worse, layout has gone backward, hard earned medals stripped ,xp/status level has been nerfed by half and the classifieds section is confusing.
> I don't resist change but definitely reverse evolution.
> I do like the improvement in speed and the formatting bar above.


You like it then!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (19/2/22)

I'm finding the new format a bit hard to navigate like this morning I wanted to undo a response but only figured out after 10min I needed to tap the icon again another factor which I see is not available is the link from Google to the forum like older stuff unless it must still be linked or connected . I am sure I should be able to manage with time it's probably like switching from Android device to apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (19/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All Human Beings are hardwired to resist change. Part of our brains, (_the amygdala_), interpret change as a threat and release neuro hormones to trigger fear, (_fight or flight_) ... Your body is perversely protecting you from change ... the very thing required for your progression!
> 
> We've even defined a formula for it; *D x V x F > R
> Dissatisfaction x Vision x First Concrete Steps > Resistance*
> ...



Not going to lie. Halfway through that post I was wondering if you ever change your underwear.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/2/22)

Looks fine to me. Only problem is I suddenly getting spammed with email notifications on every thread I every posted something and watched threads. I would like to get notifications here but not email. Cant seem to disable them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/22)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Looks fine to me. Only problem is I suddenly getting spammed with email notifications on every thread I every posted something and watched threads. I would like to get notifications here but not email. Cant seem to disable them.


Click name at top, click preferences and on the next screen uncheck email notification boxes!


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

The resolution/dimensions on attached pics and photos seem way off.... Just saw a hand check of a 21700 mod that looked like an 18350 mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> The resolution/dimensions on attached pics and photos seem way off.... Just saw a hand check of a 21700 mod that looked like an 18350 mod


Just trying to find a way to stop images taking over the whole post. People can click to see the full picture. Its quite jarring if its just massive picture.

I have limited the width 400px until clicked. Should look better now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> Just trying to find a way to stop images taking over the whole post. People can click to see the full picture. Its quite jarring if its just massive picture.
> 
> I have limited the width 400px until clicked. Should look better now.



Thanks for the other points raised that you've addressed so far. Just another question, how do we donate on the new format?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> Just trying to find a way to stop images taking over the whole post. People can click to see the full picture. Its quite jarring if its just massive picture.
> 
> I have limited the width 400px until clicked. Should look better now.



@Gizmo 400 is a dash small. please change it to 600.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/22)

It's growing on me... Search function is much easier from mobile that it used to be for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/22)

@Gizmo 

thanks for all the efforts this far

i think the new version will take a while for us all to get used to and tweak over time
but we will work on it and get it good

i have noticed it’s much faster and is working very well on my cell phone 

Am Posting this from the maternity ward where I currently am
very pleased and grateful that our second child was born on Friday
baby girl
mom and baby are thankfully healthy

when I “surface“ from the abyss of baby and mom care I will put my attention on the forum and work with the team to help get things streamlined

but great job so far!

thank you

Reactions: Winner 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo
> 
> thanks for all the efforts this far
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and your wife @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/22)

I like that the posts now go the last read post instead of the very beginning. Just noticed that profile pics also seem a bit distorted. Looking much better already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo
> 
> thanks for all the efforts this far
> 
> ...



Congrats @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

Congrats to the proud father @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

@Gizmo on the column of the latest member, is displaying the time a necessity? It’s overlapping on the threads updates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

i think some threads got misplaced during the update process. Look at the classifieds thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

The off topic thread doesn’t seem to be updating for 3 days now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (20/2/22)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo
> 
> thanks for all the efforts this far
> 
> ...



congratulations !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/22)

Silver said:


> Am Posting this from the maternity ward where I currently am
> very pleased and grateful that our second child was born on Friday
> baby girl
> mom and baby are thankfully healthy


Congratulations to you and Mom on the addition to your family

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> Just trying to find a way to stop images taking over the whole post. People can click to see the full picture. Its quite jarring if its just massive picture.
> 
> I have limited the width 400px until clicked. Should look better now.



While I agree that big pics can be jarring, sometimes a big pic is necessary. In my post https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cape-town-interesting-articles.49087/page-32#post-958156 a stunning pic of kites was automatically reduced in size when I posted it. It now looks pathetic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

This is not to be seen as me agreeing to the changes being made, I am still sulking, but must admit, performance has improved remarkably.


Going to the doctor I used to get a lollipop to make things all better so may I suggest giving us a question mark (to rate posts "Please explain?, Ellaborate?, WTF?, etc) and maybe entertaining some more suggested rating options to ease the pain while we are at it?

Pretty please?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/2/22)

I was caught off guard with the changes but it grew on me. Few niggles here and there, e.g. clicking on classifieds tab you see a lot of other things, etc.

The one thing though which I am not happy about is the member ratings which disappeared. I was quite proud of the ratings I received as it's not random and one needs to deserve it, but that's my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## vicTor (20/2/22)

...sucks about the ratings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

I see "Can Relate" and "Optimistic" are now classified as negative ratings? Really?

Regards

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/2/22)

Well I just read the forum on my PC and for me everything looks better and cleaner. As for ratings, I could not care less. What does that give you, some kind of internet status?
The reason I only read on my PC is because the previous forum was a mess on my Iphone, could not navigate, everything was out of proportion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/22)

600px wide Adjusted. Everybody's ratings are still there. Level shows under your username. Every single rating has transferred as well if you go to your profile --> awards. It is all there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> 600px wide Adjusted. Everybody's ratings are still there. Level shows under your username. Every single rating has transferred as well if you go to your profile --> awards. It is all there.



PERFECT! Thanks @Gizmo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> 600px wide Adjusted. Everybody's ratings are still there. Level shows under your username. Every single rating has transferred as well if you go to your profile --> awards. It is all there.


Not awards, saw them there on the profile. Those are handed out by moderators as they see fit. Talking about ratings, the stars which were under our names, which is awarded by fellow forumites.



Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well I just read the forum on my PC and for me everything looks better and cleaner. As for ratings, I could not care less. What does that give you, some kind of internet status?
> The reason I only read on my PC is because the previous forum was a mess on my Iphone, could not navigate, everything was out of proportion.


To me it meant that the person who had the ratings was trusted and well liked in the forum by other members. Not a status symbol as such, just something to show appreciation for your actions on the forum by other members.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Not awards, saw them there on the profile. Those are handed out by moderators as they see fit. Talking about ratings, the stars which were under our names, which is awarded by fellow forumites.
> 
> 
> To me it meant that the person who had the ratings was trusted and well liked in the forum by other members. Not a status symbol as such, just something to show appreciation for your actions on the forum by other members.


Unfortunately that extension there is no update to it for Xenforo 2.2, what I can do is find alternative similiar system but the ratings would have to start from scratch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Not awards, saw them there on the profile. Those are handed out by moderators as they see fit. Talking about ratings, the stars which were under our names, which is awarded by fellow forumites.
> 
> 
> To me it meant that the person who had the ratings was trusted and well liked in the forum by other members. Not a status symbol as such, just something to show appreciation for your actions on the forum by other members.


Fortunately the "ignore" function is still intact. Pity about the ratings though, it had its use as a kind of "trust/validity" barometer/assessment tool.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/22)

Love the front page now!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (20/2/22)

Hi all

On this thread , 

Please keep on posting glitches you notice or things that were good on the “old forum” that are not there now

Don’t expect answers or fixes immediately

I promise you I will take a very close look at every single comment when I have the time to do so

And will also examine things myself

Then we will do our best to get the forum humming nicely

But please , don’t hold back on anything you spot, no matter how small it is

It will help us a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

I wonder if the order in which these icons appear could be changed?



It would be better for the icons which are used most often, to be first in the row e.g. like, winner, agree, informative, funny and thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

The Search function on the home page no longer has an option to insert a "newer than" date. which the previous version had. 

I tried the Advanced Search and it does not appear to be working at all! I searched for Lockdown Diaries (by title) under Everything and inserted the 18 Feb as the "newer than" date. A message flashed on the screen saying "No results found". How can this be, when the last post was on 19 Feb?

I tried the Advanced Search again, but clicked on Relevance and again "No results found".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

Must say, this is a really nice layout:



Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/22)

I only had one rating on my stars from way back when from @johan , so I can't really say it bothers me that it's gone...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I only had one rating on my stars from way back when from @johan , so I can't really say it bothers me that it's gone...


There ya go  ... I threw in a few planets too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

@Gizmo please look into this: every time I click on the members page shortcut I get login pop up. Then the same happens every time I click anywhere on the same page Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> @Gizmo please look into this: every time I click on the members page shortcut I get login pop up. Then the same happens every time I click anywhere on the same page Thanks






There's you problem!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 250733
> 
> 
> There's you problem!
> ...


And in plain English ? Is it only happening for me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> And in plain English ? Is it only happening for me?


Only pulling your leg @Grand Guru, can however not recreate the problem you are experiencing.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (21/2/22)

It would be better if "Full Image" was first, followed by Thumbnail. After all, most of the time one would insert a full image.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)

@Gizmo is there a better way of highlighting the threads with unread posts? Maybe make the Font in bold like it used to be or use a different background colour than the very fade grey? Thanks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

The only thing I have noticed is review threads when posted no longer appear on the feeds thingy on the main screen so many won't know a new review has been posted, probably most will think oh good but from my point of view too much time and effort is put in to post reviews that aren't going to be seen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

Timwis said:


> The only thing I have noticed is review threads when posted no longer appear on the feeds thingy on the main screen so many won't know a new review has been posted, probably most will think oh good but from my point of view too much time and effort is put in to post reviews that aren't going to be seen!


Thank you so much, it has now been addressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/2/22)

Timwis said:


> Thank you so much, it has now been addressed!


Glad to hear. I like checking reviews every now and then even if I'm not going to buy, always nice knowing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Glad to hear. I like checking reviews every now and then even if I'm not going to buy, always nice knowing


Yeah they are just for information purposes only, makes zero difference to me if people buy anything I review or not, it's just a hobby with no financial gain but a lot of outlay to customs!


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/2/22)

Been playing around with the new layout today and i must say it really has a nice refreshed look and feel to it. Well done guys.
For those of you that want to play around with the width and style, right at the very bottom of the home page there are 2 x buttons- Style Chooser and Change Width.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Viper_SA (21/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Been playing around with the new layout today and i must say it really has a nice refreshed look and feel to it. Well done guys.
> For those of you that want to play around with the width and style, right at the very bottom of the home page there are 2 x buttons- Style Chooser and Change Width.
> View attachment 250810



Guess the "change width" is only for PC. Not appearing on my phone browser and I'm noticing that I have to scroll side to side at times, especially with some photos being wider than the "framework"

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Guess the "change width" is only for PC. Not appearing on my phone browser and I'm noticing that I have to scroll side to side at times, especially with some photos being wider than the "framework"


Yip, Playing on a web browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> @Gizmo is there a better way of highlighting the threads with unread posts? Maybe make the Font in bold like it used to be or use a different background colour than the very fade grey? Thanks


This is my main pet peeve regarding the new format

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is my main pet peeve regarding the new format



That and the pics going beyond the screen format on phone. So you need to scroll right to see full pic. Bit of a pain. Especially when i want to see the greek salad on Rob's Forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

Being able to disable the chat makes a big difference to the aesthetic flow!


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (21/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Been playing around with the new layout today and i must say it really has a nice refreshed look and feel to it. Well done guys.
> For those of you that want to play around with the width and style, right at the very bottom of the home page there are 2 x buttons- Style Chooser and Change Width.
> View attachment 250810


Thank you! I was getting major image overhang on Chrome mobile. Changed the style to "ECIGSSA" and it's much better now no more overhang

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (21/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That and the pics going beyond the screen format on phone. So you need to scroll right to see full pic. Bit of a pain. Especially when i want to see the greek salad on Rob's Forum


Try my post above it might help you @SmokeyJoe.
@Gadgetboy is gonna save us a lot of headaches with his tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/2/22)

The more you play with things the better they become.... (I need to tell my wife that) 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/2/22)

Surely "Optimistic" and "Can Relate" are positive reactions? ... more so in that sarcasm is spoken freely here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (22/2/22)

I love how you just post a youtube link and the forum does the embedding by itself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Thank you! I was getting major image overhang on Chrome mobile. Changed the style to "ECIGSSA" and it's much better now no more overhang


Thanks. Where did you change that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks. Where did you change that?



Log onto Ecigssa via a chrome (Mobile) Browser then scroll all the way to the bottom of the page where the About us is located. You will see just above the "Contact Us" button there is the Style Chooser button. Click that and change the style to ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/22)

Does anybody know where the "ignore thread" has moved to, or is it not implemented yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/2/22)

Good Question, I cant seem to find that feature as well. I cant say that the removal bothers me as I did not use it in the previous format.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

If you want to ignore a specific member, click on their name and select ignore. If you want to ignore a thread you're watching, click on watched threads then on manage watched threads at the top of the page

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/2/22)

Ahh, Thanks so much @Grand Guru, I see it now -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (22/2/22)

I have noticed the gif's don't work as they did before.

Old method was to grab from "copy image" and then paste into reply.

Same method pastes the image but the gif is not animated as before.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (22/2/22)

I'm already used to the new format, digging it, and it's fast

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/22)

Stranger said:


> I have noticed the gif's don't work as they did before.
> 
> Old method was to grab from "copy image" and then paste into reply.
> 
> Same method pastes the image but the gif is not animated as before.


Jip, this sucks, have to download each gif now and upload as attachment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> If you want to ignore a specific member, click on their name and select ignore. If you want to ignore a thread you're watching, click on watched threads then on manage watched threads at the top of the page


Not what Im looking for, I want to prevent classifieds from showing when I click new posts, or any other thread that doesnt interest me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/22)

Every forum that has a Dark mode I use it so I guess I would prefer if that was an option but this can be tailored easily to look slicker (just disabling the chat makes a big difference) and is much faster, overall an improvement!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/22)

An "online" indicator on the profile pic would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> An "online" indicator on the profile pic would be nice.


It's already there:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> An "online" indicator on the profile pic would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/22)

Now I just feel like a dumbass

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/22)

@Gizmo I love this upgrade more every day! It's a winner!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo I love this upgrade more every day! It's a winner!
> View attachment 250912


agreed, the more i use it the better i'm finding it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TFM (23/2/22)

Maybe a search button when posting a thread?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/2/22)

TFM said:


> Maybe a search button when posting a thread?


Good idea, It is quite a large list to scroll through to find the correct thread you want to post in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Ok, So I don't know if its just me but the Classifieds home screen tab thingy does not seem to be updating with the latest posts in the classifieds section. As far as I am aware it is supposed to? @Rob Fisher Can you clear that up please? See below screenshots,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Ok, So I don't know if its just me but the Classifieds home screen tab thingy does not seem to be updating with the latest posts in the classifieds section. As far as I am aware it is supposed to? @Rob Fisher Can you clear that up please? See below screenshots,
> 
> 
> View attachment 250985
> ...



Also seems very stagnant to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (24/2/22)

What I have noticed it only updates if it's a new post.
If the post was made on a previous date and then a comment like a "bump" is added it does not show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Ok, So I don't know if its just me but the Classifieds home screen tab thingy does not seem to be updating with the latest posts in the classifieds section. As far as I am aware it is supposed to? @Rob Fisher Can you clear that up please? See below screenshots,
> 
> 
> View attachment 250985
> ...



Have tagged the Techincal backroom boys! @Gizmo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Ok, So I don't know if its just me but the Classifieds home screen tab thingy does not seem to be updating with the latest posts in the classifieds section. As far as I am aware it is supposed to? @Rob Fisher Can you clear that up please? See below screenshots,
> 
> 
> View attachment 250985
> ...



That was a error on my part.

Fixed thanks for noticing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Gizmo said:


> That was a error on my part.
> 
> Fixed thanks for noticing.


Awesome stuff, Thanks for fixing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/2/22)

I'm receiving emails when a new message has been posted in one of my watched forums. I never used to receive these emails - only since the update.

I've checked my profile and email alerts are *not* ticked. Here's a screenshot:




@Gizmo *Please* do something about this, as it's extremely irritating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

Hooked said:


> I'm receiving emails when a new message has been posted in one of my watched forums. I never used to receive these emails - only since the update.
> 
> I've checked my profile and email alerts are *not* ticked. Here's a screenshot:
> 
> ...



You need to unsubscribe through the email notification. This is how I did it, no more emails.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (26/2/22)

Rivera said:


> You need to unsubscribe through the email notification. This is how I did it, no more emails.



@Rivera How do I do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (26/2/22)

Hooked said:


> @Rivera How do I do that?



Through the link in the email

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)

Why have some of us lost our ''blue name '' status ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Why have some of us lost our ''blue name '' status ?



My blue name used to be muff-in puff-er.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)

What does the LV stand for, as in LV27

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YzeOne (28/2/22)

Stranger said:


> What does the LV stand for, as in LV27


I read this out aloud in the demarcated smoking area here at the office & got the following replies "
Lady from marketing said : "Louis Vuitton"
Chick from HR said: "Lui vark" 
Engineering oke reckoned: Low voltage"
Head of security suggested: "Laastige vuilgat" 

Please don't shoot the messenger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/22)

Stranger said:


> What does the LV stand for, as in LV27



My guess is LEVEL.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/22)

Stranger said:


> What does the LV stand for, as in LV27



It means level. As in level with the grevel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (1/3/22)

Well now I feel bloody stupid



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/level-39-rap.72683/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (1/3/22)

Only two more things from my side. The fact that it's hard to distinguish between read and unread threads on home page and sizing that still seems a bit off with photos and pics. Hate scrolling side to side to see everything. Also noticed my blue name is gone... and still no replies on the donate button? 

@Gizmo perhaps some clarity on this please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/3/22)

Have we removed the template auto-populate when creating a new for sale post?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Have we removed the template auto-populate when creating a new for sale post?


also just saw that it wasnt there. had to wing it on a sales post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Have we removed the template auto-populate when creating a new for sale post?



@Gizmo please repopulate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Only two more things from my side. The fact that it's hard to distinguish between read and unread threads on home page and sizing that still seems a bit off with photos and pics. Hate scrolling side to side to see everything. Also noticed my blue name is gone... and still no replies on the donate button?
> 
> @Gizmo perhaps some clarity on this please?


You can always use the "New Posts" shortcuts on the "What's New" menu or the top right hand button on the screen. That should show all new posts sorted in most recent to oldest format:

or



That is currently the easiest method until the unreads on the main page is sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/3/22)

I am getting the below in my email at least 3 to 4 times a day, ven though I am able to login without the verification code. Anyone else facing this issue ? 

To complete the login to your account (or to complete two-step verification setup) at ECIGSSA - Vape Forum South Africa, you must enter the following code:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/22)

Kuhlkatz said:


> You can always use the "New Posts" shortcuts on the "What's New" menu or the top right hand button on the screen. That should show all new posts sorted in most recent to oldest format:
> View attachment 251281
> or
> View attachment 251283
> ...


@Viper_SA ,I forgot to add that you may need to filter it for unreads only. I know I had a filter set and it probably remembered my filter. When I removed the filter, it showed me the complete list again, not just the unreads. I blame it on Old Timers disease.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/22)

Seems like most pics and photos uploaded are wider than the forum format. The aspect ratio is now correct, but have to scroll side to side to see the whole picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/3/22)

I keep on getting this everyday, it's getting very frustrating. I can understand this question if it was a negative rating, but I'm getting this on all ratings, a few times a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I keep on getting this everyday, it's getting very frustrating. I can understand this question if it was a negative rating, but I'm getting this on all ratings, a few times a day
> View attachment 251338



See, even the Forum questions your actions... you can call it SWAMBO2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (2/3/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I keep on getting this everyday, it's getting very frustrating. I can understand this question if it was a negative rating, but I'm getting this on all ratings, a few times a day
> View attachment 251338



I find this happens to me when a Page hasn't finished "loading" so in other words if I click on a rating and the page hasn't finished loading all the pictures and text and stuff it takes me to the screen you're showing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am getting the below in my email at least 3 to 4 times a day, ven though I am able to login without the verification code. Anyone else facing this issue ?
> 
> To complete the login to your account (or to complete two-step verification setup) at ECIGSSA - Vape Forum South Africa, you must enter the following code:


anyone else getting this issue or its only me ? I am so tempted to mark it as spam so that I dont keep getting new email notifications for this


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> anyone else getting this issue or its only me ? I am so tempted to mark it as spam so that I dont keep getting new email notifications for this


I cannot recall ever getting this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> anyone else getting this issue or its only me ? I am so tempted to mark it as spam so that I dont keep getting new email notifications for this


You must unsubscribe from the email notifications by clicking on the link at the bottom of the email. That's how I got rid of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> You must unsubscribe from the email notifications by clicking on the link at the bottom of the email. That's how I got rid of them


its the not the notifications from a thread, its the 2FA emails. Below is the email 

Faiyaz Cheulkar,

To complete the login to your account (or to complete two-step verification setup) at ECIGSSA - Vape Forum South Africa, you must enter the following code:

12345​This code is valid for 15 minutes.

The login was requested via the IP 1******. If you did not initiate this request, you should change your password urgently.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> its the not the notifications from a thread, its the 2FA emails. Below is the email
> 
> Faiyaz Cheulkar,
> 
> ...



Nope, have never gotten anything like that


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> its the not the notifications from a thread, its the 2FA emails. Below is the email
> 
> Faiyaz Cheulkar,
> 
> ...


@Faiyaz Cheulkar , did you explicitly enable 2FA on your account profile? If so, you probably enabled it for email.
You do have the option to use 2FA, and it also states that 2FA over one of the supported mobile apps is preferred over email.

It will likely ask for a new 2FA confirmation every time the session expires, hence the frequency of the emails.

If you did not explicitly enable it, you can disable or change the 2FA method in your Profile under the Password and security options:




Mine is disabled, as I have to do this more than enough for normal work.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/22)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar , did you explicitly enable 2FA on your account profile? If so, you probably enabled it for email.
> You do have the option to use 2FA, and it also states that 2FA over one of the supported mobile apps is preferred over email.
> 
> It will likely ask for a new 2FA confirmation every time the session expires, hence the frequency of the emails.
> ...



Disabled, thank you so much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (3/3/22)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> its the not the notifications from a thread, its the 2FA emails. Below is the email
> 
> Faiyaz Cheulkar,
> 
> ...



Never received this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/22)

I would really like the threads highlighted that have new posts. I keep opening threads that are near the top, but then nothing new has been added. Frustrating to say the least.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/22)

We could also expand the little "latest thread updates" window from 20 up to 50 threads which is no longer possible... I'm also missing that

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/3/22)

My alerts (the little bell icon at the top) is not showing when there's been activity on threads I follow.

Style changer only changes the top and bottom to dark mode. Would it be possible to impliment a proper dark mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/3/22)

Loving the dark mode, but...






This just needs to be fixed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/3/22)

I’ve noticed a significant improvement since yesterday night. The pages are loading faster. We now have a proper dark mode and the emoticons are once again all showing at the bottom of each post. Great job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/3/22)

I’m still getting a login request when I click on the Members section and that’s very annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/3/22)

The new dark theme looks great. Just to fix the Ecigssa banner at the top now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/3/22)

Woohoo! New dark theme is awesome! Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

Not a biggie but since the dark theme update I’m not getting a count indicator on alerts. Again not a big issue but something I noticed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/3/22)

Not sure if it's just mez but I have no indication of unread threads on dwrk mode. They all look the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/3/22)

please can you add back the International Vendors tab ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

This is new

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (10/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> This is new
> 
> View attachment 251754



this happens when the page you're on hasn't finished loading and you click on a rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (11/3/22)

_Is there any way to fix the elongated “squished” photos via mobile? Previously changed to ecigssa in style chooser but that’s not working. _

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/22)

Asterix said:


> _Is there any way to fix the elongated “squished” photos via mobile? Previously changed to ecigssa in style chooser but that’s not working. _


It's happening even on my laptop...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (11/3/22)

I use RSS which shows the *latest* posts. When I open a post it takes me to the first page of the thread, not the last page like the old site did. Not fun if a thread may be hundreds of pages long. Makes no sense...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> This is new
> 
> View attachment 251754



I also keep on getting this. I now understand why it is happening, it just happens the whole damn time. I have a very slow network during the days at work because of our reception here, and I pop into a thread to read the latest post and react. Now I have to justify each reaction, or wait till an entire page of pictures etc. loads before doing so without having it questioned. But I find myself avoiding the forum during the day more and more, because of these small "niggly" type of things because it becomes an irritation. Since the move to the new format, I can honestly say I have spent the least amount of time on the forum that I have spent since becoming active on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/22)

Few more positive changes made.

1) Bookmarks Feature is back on the forum for those of you who used that extensively before



2) Red dot which is now blue is back to let you know exactly how many missing posts you are missing out on. 



3) Additional forum stats are now showing like we had before.



------------------------------------------

As for the logo for the black theme, we will work on that shortly.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/22)

Just to let you know, the rating icons (below each post) have been moved around so the like and dislike are no longer next to each other

here is the new order




Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/22)

Silver said:


> Just to let you know, the rating icons (below each post) have been moved around so the like and dislike are no longer next to each other
> 
> here is the new order
> 
> ...


A huge thank you to all mods at ECIGSSA and @Gizmo and everyone involved with this one, from all of us banana butterfinger non compatible screen stabbers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/3/22)

hi, perhaps someone can help me, in the old format I used to get a notification when someone read my PM to them, now I don't, is there a setting for this which I need to activate ?

thank you in advance

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/3/22)

vicTor said:


> hi, perhaps someone can help me, in the old format I used to get a notification when someone read my PM to them, now I don't, is there a setting for this which I need to activate ?
> 
> thank you in advance


That feature is already there.

If the tickbox is green its read.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/3/22)

Gizmo said:


> That feature is already there.
> 
> If the tickbox is green its read.



cool thanks man, please check your inbox


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/22)

We can’t share anything from twitter anymore?


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

We can't change a rating icon anymore. This is bad. What if we made a mistake?


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/22)

Hooked said:


> We can't change a rating icon anymore. This is bad. What if we made a mistake?



Just click on your rating again and it will be undone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/3/22)

*We have a problem Houston ...*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/22)

I fixed the image squished issue, all uploaded pictures are now responsive and will fit correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (18/3/22)

I'm wondering why there are two tabs for the same thing: "What's New" and "New Posts" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/3/22)

Hooked said:


> I'm wondering why there are two tabs for the same thing: "What's New" and "New Posts" ?
> 
> View attachment 252176


Seems with this one you can specify what you want to see. "New Profile posts"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/22)

Testing image upload

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/3/22)

So when you upload an image from the phone using the browser, you can either

Insert Full Image
Or a thumbnail

Pic above is *thumbnail* which is smaller

Full image is a much larger size

Aspect ratio seems to be working fine

Well done @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/22)

Testing YouTube embedding because it seems some of the threads with YouTube are Broken?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/22)

@Gizmo YouTube posts are broken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (18/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo YouTube posts are broken.


Fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/22)

Testing images in a table

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/3/22)

Gizmo said:


> Fixed



Thanks @Gizmo YouTube and Twitter links fixed!! Well done on bug-fixing the forum for us, much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (18/3/22)

I Appreciate that. Love this little forum of ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Damn @Gizmo this forum still doesn't do the washing up I might be some time!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (23/3/22)

Previously we could find

"Threads started by you"

Is this still available, how do we access if Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Previously we could find
> 
> "Threads started by you"
> 
> Is this still available, how do we access if Yes



Yes, Click on your profile and click on the FIND button...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/3/22)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/3/22)

am I the only one getting the dreadful random Google ads?


----------



## Hooked (28/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> am I the only one getting the dreadful random Google ads?



I don't get them when I'm on the forum.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/22)

This is what I’m getting since Sunday night


----------



## Hooked (29/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> This is what I’m getting since Sunday night
> 
> View attachment 252748



@Grand Guru No wonder you're complaining. It's in the wrong thread - it should be under PIFs.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/22)

@Gizmo
On the page - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-fruit-recipes.25444/
Under *INDEX *in the 1st post
If one selects a link, this is what is seen


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/4/22)

ddk1979 said:


> @Gizmo
> On the page - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-fruit-recipes.25444/
> Under *INDEX *in the 1st post
> If one selects a link, this is what is seen



Hi @ddk1979 , I have cleaned up and standardized all of the links for the index page and then also added the last few not in the index.
I dislike modifying threads, but I'm sure @Andre can forgive me for this.

Oops. Forgot to add, you may have to hit F5 (refresh) on the main page to get the cached version of the index to refresh properly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/6/22)

I've gotten the message below a few times this morning whilst browsing the forum;

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I've gotten the message below a few times this morning whilst browsing the forum;
> 
> View attachment 257566


Same here.
Since yesterday in fact

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/22)

@tagging @Gizmo

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I've gotten the message below a few times this morning whilst browsing the forum;
> 
> View attachment 257566



Me too, thought it was my internet connection as it has been up to sh!t the last couple of days... still think it might be a national internet problem as I have a lot of drops and delays on other web pages and my email too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/6/22)

I get this randomly as well;

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)

Same with mobile browser

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)

Me too , me too !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/6/22)

I also had this all yesterday, it also kept giving that message a few weeks back!


----------

